# Toro 826LE won't start



## BuffaloJim (Oct 21, 2018)

Used my snow blower (inherited from my neighbor with less than 20 hrs. on it) on 1/21/19. Started (literary) on the first pull. Today I pulled until I thought my arm would fall off. Just would not fire up. 

It's stored inside a shed with no heat. Topped off the gas tank with treated gas on last use. Checked the spark plug and looked fine. No carbon build up. The temp. has been very cold the last few days. The electric starter hasn't worked since I got it. All it does is spin and won't catch. I'm OK with not using the electric start if I can get it going with the rope pull.

Any ideas are appreciated,

Jim


----------



## robs9 (Sep 5, 2018)

Any fuel shut offs, broken but not visible sparkplug wire.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

make sure the fuel shut off ,"the wing nut looking thing' is on, throttle is to the right fast spot, make sure the red stop is pushed in


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

Spray a little quick start (ether) into the spark plug hole. If it starts and then stops the fuel is not getting into the combustion chamber. You might also try unbolting the carb bowl. Get rid of the old gas. Clean it up with some carb fluid into the various openings. Run a thin wire through the main jet. Your electric start might just be out of alignment. Or one of the mounting tabs (or bolts) might be broken off. You can get a replacement electric start for about $90 on Ebay. Not hard to install.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

i keep mine outside, last time i used it i let it run dry and turned off fuel shutoff.
poured fresh gas, turned on fuel shutoff but it was a no start either pull or electric start.
carb bowl has a relief/drain poppet underneath it, it was frozen stuck. how? idk.
got a blow dryer to heat the carb/bowl, the poppet was unstuck and w/the fuel shutoff turned on i pressed on the drain poppet to let it drain out whatever was at the bottom of the bowl, my guess is it was water.
she then started up fine


----------



## BuffaloJim (Oct 21, 2018)

Thanks for all the great suggestions. After trying again to get it started this morning with no results I gave her a shot of quick start and fired right up.

Thanks to all,
Jim


----------

